# Dumping Yard waste



## Duwammer (Dec 26, 2001)

Is it legal to dump leaves, grass clippings etc. on State Land ? Today I saw someone dumping a big load of leaves etc. So I stopped and took their license number down. But wasn't sure if it's illegal.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Yes it is


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

The above question and answer is several years old. Can anyone comfirm this if it is still okay to dump leaves, grass clippings, pine cones, etc. on state land or is there a law against this now? Edit: Just reread the question and answer again by Trout. I believe he meant it is illegal to dump on state land which is what I thought. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Just load your truck bed up and drive around the neighborhood real fast. 

I see piles of yard stuff on state land but I wouldnt do it.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

The worst thing about dumping leaves is that soon there will be :

Limbs

Stumps 

Couchs

Old busted toilets

Cans/bottles


Whenever you dump leaves--spread em around like nature does and by fall/spring you will have to look to see where they were dumped.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

CL-Lewiston said:


> The worst thing about dumping leaves is that soon there will be :
> 
> Limbs
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're familiar with Big Wolf Lake Rd east of Townline.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Most communities have a compost pile. Just contact your local town clerks office. They will give you the information you need. Or look in the phone book for your town services. 

This is usually a free service.

It is not legal to dump yard clippings on stateland.


----------



## t_bell40 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just moved to cedar springs area. Seen neighbor next door hauling all his Pine branches across street to the state land. 
I thought he's got a fire pit why doesn't he just burn them. Now looks like crap by the road edge !!!!

Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

It is not legal to do so...As I recall...Part 115 324.11505 Section 11505(5) and 324.8902 Section 8902(1) of Part 89 of Act 451 will provide you the answer...but it has been a while and memory fades...Good luck.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

t_bell40 said:


> Just moved to cedar springs area. Seen neighbor next door hauling all his Pine branches across street to the state land.
> I thought he's got a fire pit why doesn't he just burn them. Now looks like crap by the road edge !!!!
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wait till dark and haul them back to his property.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Welcome to 2020. :lol:


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

t_bell40 said:


> Just moved to cedar springs area. Seen neighbor next door hauling all his Pine branches across street to the state land.
> I thought he's got a fire pit why doesn't he just burn them. Now looks like crap by the road edge !!!!
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Making rabbit habitat. 

L & O


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Petronius said:


> Wait till dark and haul them back to his property.


And throw your empty cans in his yard when your'e done. Next day show up with a couple cold ones and offer him one.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’ll bet it was addressed years ago. The thread is 17 years old.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I’ll bet it was addressed years ago. The thread is 17 years old.


Post # 8 was from 2 days ago. 
I wish Steve would dump old threads after 5 years in most forums. I can see where some of the habitat forum questions and answers and some others should be kept longer.

L & O


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Post # 8 was from 2 days ago.
> I wish Steve would dump old threads after 5 years in most forums. I can see where some of the habitat forum questions and answers and some others should be kept longer.
> 
> L & O


I agree that many of these old threads that haven't been responded to or updated should be removed. Someone would have to look at them and decide if they are useful. 
Or, threads that have been dormant for a certain period of time could be moved to the "Dormant" section of the forum. No additional posts could be made. If space becomes a problem, they could be deleted based on age. 
As for useful information, the same questions and answers come up many, many times, so nothing would actually be lost if the threads are deleted.


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

DNR officer once told me it is illegal. I reported a person who was doing this, and the DNR told me the big concern is not just dumping trash but the possibility of invasive species.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Liver and Onions said:


> Post # 8 was from 2 days ago.
> I wish Steve would dump old threads after 5 years in most forums. I can see where some of the habitat forum questions and answers and some others should be kept longer.
> 
> L & O


What? Just erase the history you don't want to be bothered with? 

Did someone say welcome to 2020? :lol:


----------



## Duwammer (Dec 26, 2001)

Talk about a blast from the past......


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Duwammer said:


> Talk about a blast from the past......


Make a note to bump this again on its 20th anniversary.

L & O


----------

